# Question about a Coventry Carol



## glennrporter (May 1, 2007)

Does anyone know the reason or the history behind the strange, and very off-key, harmony that cycles through out the Coventry Carol? Can't seem to find any info on the subject. Cheers.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

See this thread for additional posts.


----------

